# ~#ITS SNOWING!!!#~



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning ,
  Its snowing here in good old Nottingham!!! Starting to come down pretty heavy too! Might get to use that sledge after all!!! LOL!!! Is it snowing where you are

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

send me some in London please I love it....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We have it here too in Yorkshire


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

We have it here near Coventry but its only very very light and very on and off!  Would love it to get really heavy later this evening that would be fab


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

We had some through the night here near Durham, there was a covering at 6am but by 10am it had gone, Hope it comes back though, I love fresh snow 

x x x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

snowing on the central belt of scotland!!!

wohoo       

Bring it on Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel like bringing the christmas tree out again


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL @ xmas tre!!! Its settling here in Nottingham now   Not enough to make a snow man or go sledging but maybe at some point?
xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Its really heavy here in Northamptonshire   got a shock when i got up at 5.30 to feed my LO   
Its settling too, dont think i'll be venturing out today, not sure if my 16week old little girl will appreciate the snow yet  

Happy snowman building  

Sharon xx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Its snowing in Essex as well now, Harlow.  Only very lightly but its dry out and settling.  It needs to speed up a bit for there to be enough to throw snowballs at my son though      erm I mean make a snowman with him.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ZoeP-I'm sure you'll have lots of fun throwing snowballs...I mean building snowmen


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Dry as a bone in Sunny Sussex!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

our snow:









already built a snowman:


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I want snow!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

now if it snowed in Dubai!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> send me some in London please I love it....


Well, I don't know where you are in London but we got some here this morning near Heathrow airport so hope you did too. It did look like it might settle for a bit there but is now stopping, however the sky has that look about it that says it's going to be on and off all day. 
We so rarely get snow around here it's lovely to see, even if it doesn't settle.

Happy Easter! 

C~x


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Well our snow is now all cleared up, but we did manage to build two snowmen and throw a few snowballs.  Our snowmen weren't as impressive as your one though Clare, and one of our snowmen even managed to fall over and his head fell off lol it was that dodgy.  We had a great time in it though and Jack loved it.


----------

